# C. Moorii being extremely aggressive, help!



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a 125G all make peacock/hap tank. I have one 6" Blue Dolphin who would occasionally pick on someone here and there but that's to be expected. All of a sudden he is literally going after certain fish. For example our Deep Water could be on one side of the tank with the Moorii in the (5-6") other and the Moorri will still go after the Deep Water. Likewise, we have a Venustus (6"). He nearly lives behind a large rock until feeding time as should he dare come out, the Moorii will chase him and force him back behind the rock.

Is this normal for a Blue Dolphin or does it just sound like the personality of my fish? Is there anything I can do to correct it or is it a matter of having to take him out of the tank? Or, is this normal behavior as he is becoming the alpha male of the tank? If I remove him would someone just take his place as a bully?

Thanks!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well...I have one as well and when he was smaller he was super aggressive although these fish generally speaking are not all that aggressive. However I think you are right that it really is about each fishes personality. He is now 4.5" and does some minor chasing of a couple fish but over the last couple weeks he has been chased a lot by my sunshine peacock. I think the peacock see's him chasing a couple of the other fish and wants to assert his dominance over who he perceives as a threat.

How long has this been going on?


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

He has always chased here and there but for the last week he has been relentless.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> He has always chased here and there but for the last week he has been relentless.


Any females in the tank? Have you added fish recently?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

If there is damage or nipped fins, then it's probably time to remove him. From your description of his behavior; keeping the venustus behind a rock, etc..., I'd remove him. You can try a timeout and see if that works but you may have to trade him in. Chances are another will take his place and he may or may not be as bad.

Like *13razorbackfan* mentioned, are you sure you have all males?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> If there is damage or nipped fins, then it's probably time to remove him. From your description of his behavior; keeping the venustus behind a rock, etc..., I'd remove him. You can try a timeout and see if that works but you may have to trade him in. Chances are another will take his place and he may or may not be as bad.
> 
> Like *13razorbackfan* mentioned, are you sure you have all males?


Yep....some rule with an iron fist and some are a bit more laid back but still make it clear they are the boss. I am currently having such a struggle and I think as these fish mature especially in a all male tank they will go back and forth and the pecking order will change several times. Then it settles down. Just my experience.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

C.moori is a sand sifting species, perhaps try live BBS to maybe keep him busy with something other than killing tankmates. that or simply remove it is the best advice i can give ya. my moori's r relatively peaceful but i have a lot of larger fish then them so they just nit pick amongst themselves.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for all of the suggestions. If I remove him for a timeout, where should I put him? I have a 55G mbuna tank and a 10G grow out for fry...or would it be best to try a separator in the 125G to give him a smart section?

95% of the time he is just chasing. However, there were a few instances where I saw him try to nip the deep water, but he missed.

I believe I have bought only males, at least that's what I've been told. On these fish that are 4+ inches, what's the best way to sex them to be sure?


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Venting is the most positive way. You can also post a clear pic of each fish and see what members on here can tell you. :thumb:


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

You can't always believe what you are told. I had 2 that I was told were both males & lo & behold they both turned out to be females. Once I removed them, things mellowed out. My C. Moori does some chasing but nothing major.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How many fish are in this tank?

Somebody has to be boss, as long as the fish aren't getting damaged, or hiding all the time.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

There are about 15 fish in this tank thus far.

Here are pictures of the Venustus, Deep Water and Mloto from about a month ago. These are the three main victims of the Blue Dolphin.




























Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I might consider putting the moori in a time out for a bit. Long-term 15 fish might not be enough to spread the aggression in a 125 gallon.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Those 3 look like males but all it takes it 1 female to cause all kinds of trouble. Pics of others? My females get really mean before they spawn.heard that can be normal also.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> I might consider putting the moori in a time out for a bit. Long-term 15 fish might not be enough to spread the aggression in a 125 gallon.


Thats good news!! I do plan to add more fish. I have a bunch that I'm looking at but I did begin to think I was getting to the tanks max stock! At what number do you think is a good stopping point? I know a site sponsor says around 30-40. Does that sound right?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > I might consider putting the moori in a time out for a bit. Long-term 15 fish might not be enough to spread the aggression in a 125 gallon.
> ...


Depends on the fish you choose. I wouldn't put 40 of the larger fish(such as the nimbo's) in a 125g. I would think 40 would be ok for the smaller haps and peacocks but would stop at 30 with adding in a bunch of the larger predatory fish. Really just depends on how you mix and match.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Good! Because I don't know if I have the wallet for 40!


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

It starte getting worse and worse. It became clear that the Moorii had a personal vendetta against the Venustus. I noticed the venustus' side was bitten and then saw what looked like a Godzilla battle between the two. They were mouth to mouth, fighting to the point that they smashed against the top glass causing it to pop up a bit.

I immediately removed the Moorii, putting him in a 10 gallon. Unfortunately this tank also had our fry, so I am forced to use a divider. Therefore, he only has HALF of a 10 gallon at this point.

He's been in there for 24 hours now. How long should I leave him in there? I would figure it cannot be healthy to leave him in there..?

Otherwise, the venustus has yet to return to full color. He does here and there but it's not consistent. He has chased a few people here and there but I'm attributing that to him feeling unsafe at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

they say leave them out for a day or two then put him back in the tank and sometimes it will make him the "new guy" in the tank but it dont always work. id leave him out for another day then put him back in....if it continues time for him to go...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The last time I had to separate I did it for 6 weeks. I tried after a week or so and it didn't work. So I talked with an even more experienced hobbyist and he suggested 6 weeks. It worked like a charm. They fought for about 1 hour after I reintroduced and now...I will even take video of those who doubt it....they actually have their little territory less than 6 inches apart and don't even hardly acknowledge each other. Kind of mutual respect. Obviously this won't work in every case but it did in mine.

Also...make sure to rearrange the decor totally in the main tank. It will appear to be a totally new home.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you think it can survive in a 10 gallon (which with the divider, is really only 5 - 7 gallong) for three weeks?

Also, do you think I need to do a role reversal? Should I take out the Venustus since it was wounded and put it in the hospital tank to recover, thus putting the Blue Dolphin back in the 125G? Or should this lesson be more of a timeout and let the Venustus recover in the 125g?

Thanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> Do you think it can survive in a 10 gallon (which with the divider, is really only 5 - 7 gallong) for three weeks?
> 
> Also, do you think I need to do a role reversal? Should I take out the Venustus since it was wounded and put it in the hospital tank to recover, thus putting the Blue Dolphin back in the 125G? Or should this lesson be more of a timeout and let the Venustus recover in the 125g?
> 
> Thanks!


How big is it? Probably not a good idea in a tank that small divided in half. It would probably be stressful I would imagine. I was lucky enough to have access to a 30g long for my timeout tank.

I would take the aggressor out because if you remove the venustus and put it back in the problems will persist. However not having a tank big enough to remove the aggressor is a problem in and of itself. I think your options are pretty limited at this point unless you can scrounge up another small tank to remove the aggressor.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

You need to buy another hospital tank to keep the Moorii in or rehome him. Personally I think he sounds alot more aggressive than your average Moorii and it would probably be easier to rehome him and buy another with a more typical moorii personality.

Since its an all-male tank you have to be prepared to rehome fish, sometimes they just don't work out.  But another hospital tank is definitely a good idea for a all male setup, it just makes life easier.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

If I was to get another tank, whether a 20 or 30G, how do I use a hospital tank? For instance, cycling the tank...? I would assume the tank does not stay running 24-7 as when there are no fish in it, the BB would die from no ammonia. Though, when it comes time to put a fish in it, how is this possible without cycling?

Thanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> If I was to get another tank, whether a 20 or 30G, how do I use a hospital tank? For instance, cycling the tank...? I would assume the tank does not stay running 24-7 as when there are no fish in it, the BB would die from no ammonia. Though, when it comes time to put a fish in it, how is this possible without cycling?
> 
> Thanks!


Most people either leave the tank up and running or move over some filter media or a sponge. Since they are not meant to house large numbers of fish with a high load most people just move over some media when they set it up and it will be fine. What type of filter are you using on your main tank?


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

An FX5 on the 125 and an XP4 on the 55G.

So you're saying to just seed the new tank with media and leave it running? Then seed it again should I need to put another fish in it down the road?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are going to leave it running, you would leave fish in it. Maybe a BN pleco or a misfit fish that cannot be in the main tank?


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it better to just keep it off when not in use and see it each time, once I put fish in?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> An FX5 on the 125 and an XP4 on the 55G.
> 
> So you're saying to just seed the new tank with media and leave it running? Then seed it again should I need to put another fish in it down the road?
> 
> Thanks!


You don't have to but I would as DJ recommended put a small BN pleco in there. The bacteria don't need a food source to stay alive according to Dr. Tim. They do need it to reproduce though so as long as the temperature stays within reason and the filter media stays wet on the hospital tank you will be fine.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a small update...

The Moorii was quarantined for about 2.5 weeks. I had added two fish this weekend and thought it would be perfect to put him into the tank with them so the new guys do not get singled out.

Within 5 minutes of adding him to the tank, he and the Venustus were at it again. However, this time, the Venustus started it and was chasing him around. Obviously we know who is boss now! The Blue Dolphin has just been hanging out since then, more-so near the top of the tank. That was until last night. From the other room I could hear "Clank, Clank Clank!". The blue dolphin was DARK, flexed and at it again. Though this time he did it when the lights were off and the fish were sleeping. It would appear that he attacked my Mloto white blaze. Because of this, I am heavily leaning towards re-homing him. Everything was great when he was out of the tank. Very little aggression. Now it seems he is starting trouble again... :/

In this situation, is it normal to ask LFS for a trade or trade + cash? I really don't want to lose my $40 on him but at the same time, I can't have him killing my fish either! This will be my first re-homing experience so I'm not exactly sure on how to go about it.

Thanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I am having the EXACT same problem now with my moorii as well. I took out my sunshine as he was chasing him and my sunburst. Since taking the sunshine out the moorii has taken over the tank except the sunburst and his little spot. The moorii is giving my empress a very hard time. Since I gave my brother my growout tank I think I am going to have to go buy a small 10g and set it up to house him for a month and a half and then re-introduce him. Oh.....the fun of a all male tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could ask for a trade, but what I would EXPECT would be to be paid 1/3 the resale value of the fish in store credit only.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> You could ask for a trade, but what I would EXPECT would be to be paid 1/3 the resale value of the fish in store credit only.


Yep....same way in my area. I put my sunshine up on CL for $30 which is a really good price. I had to take him the next day and traded for a $10 small peacock. As soon as I got home a guy called and offered me $25 for him but he was gone already. Just the way it goes though.


----------

